# Sound Activated Cold Cathode Kits - Possible Hack



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

A couple years ago I had some mixed success with building a board to control the mouth motor on talking Gemmy skulls. They would work great during planning and prep. But the moment I hooked em up outdoors they would fail (probably some cold solder joints - i'm not the best with a soldering iron).

So I've been toying with some possible alternative solutions to controlling the motors. One was use Lightning FX box with a wall-wart wired to the mouth of which I had mixed success with as well (those jaw motors are tempermental apparently). When moving I ran across some parts from an older pimped out PC I had put together. It had a sound activated cold cathode light kit. Then the haunter mind kicked in... Can I use this in a haunt?

The controller for that one is completely modular with molex plugs connecting it to both power and the cold cathode light. The module runs on 12v DC (according to the spec) but I'm not certain what the output voltage might be to power up the cold cathode tube. They're only about $7 bucks (they kill ya on shipping so might be more cost effective ordering more than one) and if they can be hacked into the Gemmy skulls they would make a pretty cost effect solution for those too squeamish or impatient to solder a board together. 

EDIT: Removed link, the one from NewEgg uses a mic for sound activation. The one I have actually has a 8mm stereo jack. I'll keep looking to see if I can find more like it.

-TM


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I have a feeling that the cold cathode system uses a high voltage at a low current so I think it would be unlikely to be a suitable driver.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd also be curious if the skull motors are using DC voltage, but in a + and - polarity to run the mouth? or do they use a DC pulse to open, then spring to close?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The Gemmy skulls use a motor/string arrangement like a friction drive. The mouth is sprung. As the motor runs, it pulls the string via a pulley - when the motor reduces speed, the mouth closes a bit, as speed increases, the mouth opens wider. When the motor stops, the mouth shuts.

The system is not designed to last a long amount of time but is simple to drive.

The motors are usually DC


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

It would be simpler to get a single channel color organ kit and connect it to the motor a la ye olde spirit ball hack.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

1st read this thread as "Cold Catholic"..LOL.


----------

